# New Case question



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey guys, im looking for some advice for a case, My HDD failed and i thought since im buyying a new one i need a new case.....

So im looking at the: RaidMax Vampire
RAIDMAX Vampire ATX-001WBTi Black Steel / Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com

What i have in my CPU is

Motherboard: M5A97 LE R2.0
CPU: AMD FX-8350 (4.0Ghz, 16MB Cache Total)
Ram: 6GB DDR3
Graphics: Gefroce 630 2GB DDR3
HDD: 2WD 1 TB (Other HDD broke)

I aslo using a Seidon 120v cooler

A few quick questions
1. Is it "fine" to put the water cooler fan/rad. on top of the case were the 120MM slot is or should i buy a 140 -120MM fan adapter for the back of the case?

2. Anyone know if the case is a good case? Or have better suggestions 
(I need a full tower, Mids arnt big enough anymore)

Side question: Since im going to be doing back ups should i keep the HDD in my CPU that has the backup or take it out?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Full tower cases are HUGE! Way more than you need with that standard ATX motherboard. 

Contrary to your comment about mid tower cases, they are plenty big - if you do your homework to pick the right one. 

Note the Antec Three Hundred Two supports up to 11 hard drives and is only 3/4 of an inch narrower and nearly half the weight. 

The issue with mid tower cases is some are "slim" models. So don't buy one of them. 

Note too the Antec supports graphics cards that are 12.5 inches long. That's huge! And only 1/2 inch less than the RaidMax. 

Full towers are great for servers with lots of hard drives, or when using oversized EATX motherboards.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Mustang64,

I agree with Bill_Bright, full-tower cases are huge. Standard mid-towers is more than enough to cool your computer components. I am also a fan of Antec cases. Antec cases are stirdy and are pretty good cases for cooling your computer components. In fact, I used an Antec case for the last desktop I built for myself, cooled my computer components pretty well.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

Not meaning to disrespect either of you, but I want a full tower for reasons that i don't wish to fully disclose, if I could get answers to MY questions which is like I said 1 & 2 not wether or not I need a full tower or a mid, Would be super helpful, thanks!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

1. Mount the rad in either the top or back. No adapters should be necessary. Both positions have mounting holes spaced for both 120 and 140 mm fans. 

2. I have no experience with RaidMax cases. This one, though not 'bad' seems to leave a bit to be desired. Specifically, a single (non-removeable?) large hard drive cage which would leave no option for a front mounted radiator without substantial modifications. 
At that price point There really isn't much to recommend. For a full tower case you should probably consider increasing your budget somewhat. I'ld go with something like a Fractal Design Arc XL, Antec Twelve Hundred, Corsair Obsidian or Graphite series or a CoolerMaster HAF 932 or HAF X.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cases are a personal choice but RaidMax cases aren't known for their quality.
Unless you live in a very hot climate, water cooling won't be any better than air.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

answer to quest 1 yes

answer to question 2 wouldn't buy or use anything made by raidmax even if you paid me.


----------

